# Clomid - did it increase your luteal phase or change your af symptoms?



## Jan34

Hi all,

I'm at the end of my 1st clomid cycle. I am on 13dpo, af usually arrives 12dpo. So, 1 day late, which isn't a big deal yet, but I fear that I'm starting to get my hopes up as my AF symptoms, which are usually as regular as clockwork, are either absent to delayed. I usually get 'can't cope with the world crying in the toilets at work' PMT which has not yet reared its ugly head and is now 3 days late. I get a temp drop before AF arrives - again, not appeared so now 2 days late. On top of this my usual dual ache that signals AF is on the way is different - it's more localised in one area rather than spread across my whole lower abdomen. 

I should add that I have tested - :bfn:so far.

Is this usual on Clomid? I suspect the clomid has simply increased my LP (which is good news in itself), and I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up, but it's really difficult not to.

Any advice or sharing of similar experiences would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krissi

I hun Clomid can lengthen your cycle, it usually delays ovulation a bit and can increase your lp xx


----------



## miel

krissi said:


> I hun Clomid can lengthen your cycle, it usually delays ovulation a bit and can increase your lp xx

i did not know that !


----------



## Millnsy

CLomid can be cruel like that... It will lengthen your cycle and my last couple of I was 2 or 3 days late which was so cruel. Having said that, I usually had quite bad cramping and aching for a couple of days and by boobs were sore too...


----------



## CurlySue

Shortened my cycle, gave me little to no cramps before af but agony during, took away my ovulation pain (because it stopped me from ovulating entirely, rather than regulating my ovulation) and when I got my period it was little more than spotting.


----------



## Jan34

Ta ladies - will try vey hard not to get my hopes up. Afterall, if I were pg, I would be testing positive by now wouldn't I?

Gaawwwwd, why does this have to be so complicated. It should be the simplest thing in the world.........


----------



## Farie

Hey honey

It lengthened my LP and gave me a host of new and different symptoms :dohh:

*But* .... don't give up on your BFP either, 13dpo is still VERY early :hugs:


----------



## Jan34

Thanks farie. Truth is I so totally have my hopes up because it's all so different this month, but I'm trying very hard to not to be too optimistic coz I know it's going to be really hard when af arrives.

Do you really think 13dpo is very early? Seems waaaayyyy late to me, seeing as I've never actually made it this far......


----------



## miel

some people don;t get a BFP until aF is couples of days late actually ...so no blood ! still hope!!!:)


----------



## NeyNey

I've been taking Clomid for 7 8 or 9 months, may be more (I gave up counting) -It did not lengthen my cycle at all, although at times it exaggerated the AF symptoms. If anything Clomid made my cycles more regular.


----------



## Jan34

Thanks all. :witch: arrived this morning. :cry: Still, on the bright side, lp extended by 2 days and no PMT this month.


----------



## Jasmine79

Hi Jan, sorry about AF, and its so good that your luteul phase has increased. *hugs* girl, nexy month just could be your month.


----------



## Farie

Sorry to hear she arrived chick .. but YAY on the increased LP!

:hug:


----------



## Jan34

Thanks ladies. Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## Firefox

Hi Jan34, know this is an old thread & can see that you are nearly due now congrats! Was hoping you were a clomid (increased LP) success story?


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi Firefox, i'm glad i read this old thread because i'm on cycle 1 of 50mg clomid. usually ov CD14 but follicle scan shows ov CD 19 so clomid defo delayed ov. i have a 26 day cycle so hoping clomid will also make my cycle longer otherwise i'm looking at a 7 day LP.

good luck in finding answers. :flower:


----------



## Firefox

Thanks bex, hope you get on well too! Let me know how you do this cycle!


----------



## 678star-bex

will do ...come on BFP!!!! lol


----------

